

San Francisco Chamber of Commerce Supports Comcast/TWC Merger - mik3y
http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/document/view?id=7521816685

======
mik3y
Source: Comcast's propaganda on the merger:
[http://corporate.comcast.com/comcast-voices/more-support-
pou...](http://corporate.comcast.com/comcast-voices/more-support-pours-in-for-
comcast-time-warner-cable-transaction)

